# Long ears are coming. :) New here.



## Gerdrick (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello. I am new here. Really liked this forum, it has a lot of great and useful information. I don't have a golden myself but know a few very sweet ones.  
I am a "mom" of two beagles and a b&t coonhound. Hopefully we can hang out here and find a few good friends. :wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome. No dog snobs here. Please make yourself at home and be sure to share pictures of your pups.


----------



## Gerdrick (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you! I'll post pictures as soon as I can. I have a ton... LOL


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!:wavey: We Love pictures and can't wait to see your "Kid's"!


----------



## Gerdrick (Mar 1, 2010)

This is Magnum (B&T) and Kassie.









This is Lucy.  I didn't groom her tail right that day... :doh:


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome. Your babies are adorable!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome! You're more than welcome here, I hope you stick around and maybe someday add a golden to your pack sometime soon


----------



## Gerdrick (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome! I'll stick around for sure, way too much fun here, and so many beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You have some adorable dogs! I love the ears on hounds. I could just stroke them all day long because they are so silky!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome, nice looking group of dogs. Well except for what did you do to Lucy's poor tail?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!! Your dogs are adorable!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome! Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

You have some beautiful dogs. I'm pretty sure that my Duke is golden mixed with some type of **** hound. He sure sounds like one.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome- You have beautiful dogs.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Charlie has big ears thats what i thought the post was going to be about big ears lol


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I love your B&T cooon hound ... what is the B&T? I may have to google, what a beautiful dog!

Welcome to GRF :wave:


----------



## Gerdrick (Mar 1, 2010)

maggie1951 said:


> My Charlie has big ears thats what i thought the post was going to be about big ears lol


I LOVE your Charlie's ears. Both dogs are beautiful!!!


----------



## Gerdrick (Mar 1, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I love your B&T cooon hound ... what is the B&T? I may have to google, what a beautiful dog!
> 
> Welcome to GRF :wave:


Sorry, I am so used to writing it like that. :doh: It is _Black and Tan Coonhound._ And thank you, he is my big beautiful baby (thinks he's a beagle LOL).


----------



## Gerdrick (Mar 1, 2010)

So, here's a funny thing, when Magnum (my B&T) was a baby his ears were just as long as they are now, so, when he was trying to run he would step on his own ears and fall over. LOL


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My dad had B&Ts, Blueticks and beagles. When the beagles were pups, he would pull their ears forward and see if they touched in front of their nose. If the ears were too short, "That one's not good for hunting".

I love hounds. They have great personalities. My neighbor thinks my BassettX has a "purty voice"........ You can tell he is pure country.

Magnum sure does shine in the sun and your beagles are cute too. Does one have a short tail or is that just the picture? I'm going to have to go back and look again.:doh:


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Your dogs are very handsome/purrrrty!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

My uncle used to breed beagles when I was growing up and I used to love spoiling them. He didnt like it too much. I love your lemon beagle.


----------



## Gerdrick (Mar 1, 2010)

OK, about Lucy's tail... I was grooming all of my dogs that day so they would be all pretty to go visit my friend (the one with the pool that you see a part of on the picture) and didn't cut Lucy's tail hair quiet right, so it looked like I chopped part of her tail off. Poor thing.  It's all better now, nice, long and all natural. LOL


----------



## Gerdrick (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh, since this is a GR forum I thought I'd show you the one I "have".  Well, not really, I drew this one for someone but still have a copy of the original and really like it. I think that after hounds (of course) GR are the prettiest and the sweetest dogs!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I did wonder babout Lucy's tail so thanks for explaining that.

Nice job on he drawing.


----------

